# AKFF weekend - Durras lake NSW



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The AKFF Durras weekend was held over this weekend and we had a great turn out of some very keen yakkers.
On Friday night, some of us got out for a short afternoon fish, Koich and i arrived at about 4pm and met up with Bart70.
Patwah, Profishional (with his VERY keen son) and Justcruisin32 were already out, and Ado and Jon arrived sometime after.
We all stayed fairly close to the launch spot since we had to meet others at about 7pm, i landed about 4 Whiting, while Koich the 1st time popper user was getting follows and swipes but no hookups.
Just before 7pm we made our way back to the ramp, and met up with Caught2, Arpie, and Kyles.
Squidder, Paffoh, Claire and Scleburne arrived not long after.
We all stayed around for introductions and a chat before heading our seperate ways to get some rest in preparation for the early launch the next morning.
Koich and i arrived at 5:30am on Saturday, and Squidder was already there setup ready to launch!! :shock: 
Most of us were on the water by 6am, and within a few casts myself and Squidder had a couple of whiting each and some small Tailor. It looked like it was going to be a hot session but suddenly all went quiet and everyone was working hard for their fish.
Follows and strikes were common but hookups were hard to come by, but after a couple of hours Squidder hit a hot spot!!!! (ill let Jason tell his story) but for most of us it was tough.
Mal.com, Itchyant, Itchyant senior, and Marty turned up (sorry i missed you leaving mate) and Buddahbelly came along also (sorry i missed you completely Phil, so many yakkers in Hobies)
I finally managed to find some fish, and scored at 35cm Bream, closely followed by a 36cm specimen and after that i landed another 6 ranging from 27cm - 33cm, but really struggled with the Whiting until late in the day and finished up with 11 Whiting and the 9 Bream.
Some quality fish were landed, and im sure by the end of the weekend everyone had some fish.
Squidder and Caught2 did particuarly well with the Whiting, and Profishional and Ado did quite well with the Flathead so we would love to hear some more about that.
Paffoh and Claire covered a lot of ground and many different techniques, and Claire landed (IMO) the tastiest fish of the trip 8)  .
I started to head back to the ramp at about 3pm, leaving Pescado he said ill put in a few casts over here and head back. Koich and i packed up, drove back to my house cleaned up and got some supplies (beer) and still beat Pescado back to the ramp for the evenings social gathering :lol: :lol: 
We got some pizza (SOOOO much pizza) and all sat around for a chat which was fantastic, such a great bunch of people came along.
On Sunday morning we launched at the same time, though this time Squidder was already fishing when i got there (keenest fisho award goes to Squidder :lol: ) along with Ado.
Early in the session i landed a 58cm flathead on the surface lure, and finished the day with 6 Whiting with the biggest going 36cm.
We all packed up at lunchtime and had a final chat and gave away some prizes before the farewells.
I would love to hear from everyone else on how the weekend went. 

I would like to thank everyone very much for coming along and making it such an enjoyable weekend, and a big thanks to Justcruisin and Arpie for travelling such a long way to be a part of it.
And a special thanks to DaveyG and AKFF for supporting the event and to Paffoh for such a big helping hand with organising and running the weekend.
It was great to meet some new people and to catch up with everyone else, and i look forward to the next meet.
Thanks again to everyone    

Some photos to come soon


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks guys for organising a great get-together.

My fishing results were pretty poor compared to the others - one 30cm whiting, and a few small tailor - but it was great to chat with a few other members. Unfortunately I was only able to fish Saturday, started around the back at 7am only to arrive just after squidder's hot session  . Went back to the ramp for lunch and then headed out near the entrance, but found only more snot-weed, so jigging for flatties was a bit difficult (althougnh I hear there were still a few rippers picked up). About 2.30 I was buggered (not much sleep the night before due to the bub), so I packed it in, had another chat to Kyles at the ramp, then headed into town and spent heaps at Charlies. I did mean to head back to Durras for the pizza, but after a couple of beers watching the cricket I was soundly asleep on the couch at 7.30...

Although I only ended up with the one whiting, I did have a heap of hits - slashes, with the whiting coming out of the water sideways! - but really struggled to get the hooks to stick. I was using a bubble pop 35 in white/clear - any tips craig on hooking up?

Kyles and I also witnessed some pretty crazy surface action near the ramp at lunch, with a small taylor? being hit at, repeatedly launching out of the water three or four times, with something pretty big chasing it. Lots of water splashing about, maybe it a massive flattie? Not something that was expected during the middle of the day.

Anyway, had a great morning even though I didn't get a lot of fishing in, thanks again to the boys for organising!


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

I only managed to get out on the sat morning , until lunchtime . After a slow start I found a hot spot that I dont normally fish , There was a boil of fish around 20 metres away , and cast about a metre to the side , the lure barely hit the water when it was hit like a house brick thrown in the water , whatever it was took off on a 45 degree angle and spun out about 30 metres of line very quickly  , before breaking off leaving me down one PX 45  
I lost another PX45 a while later to a 20 cm tailor ( couldnt believe it ) , trying to be smart flicking the fish off with pliers I accidently nicked the leader and watched a shitty little tailor swim away with my $20 lure   
In total I managed 6 whiting and 3 Tailor , I had some savage strikes that never hooked up 
I apologize I couldnt get back for the nights festivities, my bad back of a few weeks was really bad and Iwas in abit of pain  
Everyone who I met was very friendly , and I would like to thank Craig and Paff for all there hard work  , 
we didnt get a chance for a chat Craig , but im sure I will catch up with you at Durras many times this season mate 
Driving home made me realise how lucky we are Craig to live so close to such exciting fishing 
ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT SUMMER  
As for the big bustup , I reckon it was a really big whiting or a Salmon


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi to all, The Durras weekend was a great success, we really enjoyed the chance to meet more of the AKFF'ers, and it was a in an area, we should spend more time in, that bit of coast is absolutely beautiful country.

Fish wise, and in esturary fishing in general, I need to do a lot more work, but it was good to see how it should be done.
Thanks to Craig, Paffo, and not to forget Davey G & AKFF for supporting the exercise, and to everyone involved it was a great week end.

I'm now hanging out on EBay for a light weight spin outfit.

cheers
Mal.com


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Great trip!!! :-D

Thanks to Davey G, Paffoh, Craig... who have I forgotten.. oh Roberta for donating the blow horn! (It may save me on my offshore trips!). Also Kim for helping me choose some lures! It was just an AWESOME weekend!









31 cm bream. My first Bream since I was a child. It really surprised me as it hit and took line since I was basically heading flat chat back to base for lunch and just flicking the shallow diver either side as I went. (Obviously you can't do this with a paddle yak!)








Getting ready for my ocean launch on Sunday. They say variety is the spice of life. I was the only one to head offshore instead of back to the lake on Sunday. 








Everything stowed or attached securely. dispite the tiny waves that I waded through anyway.








Awesome....








When I actually got a strike I didn't believe it and my confidence in trolling big lures in open water has sky rocketed! My rig? An old shimano reel designed for 4 lb mono loaded to the brim with 100 yards of 9 lb braid and then over-loaded with 30 m of 30 lb $5 kmart jervis walker mono! (Which kept untwirling everywhere when I tried to keep it on the reel).
The rod is a Jervis walker telescopic which came in a kit with "EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO GO FISHING!!!" from Kmart for $20. The lure is a Halco extreme deep diver which at RRP was the most expensive piece of the kit apart from the 9 lb braid which never even left the spool the entire time...

Sometime around the Christmas period I am doing a trolling/camping trip from Batemans Bay, south to Bermagui. *If anyone is interested in this 2 - 3 night trip, I would love the company! *PM me. I have friends and family along the way for lifts/emergency backup. I will bring fishing rigs a little more suited to the conditions next time... :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ant, that bubblepop you were using has caught me plenty of fish from Durras, but on Saturday i suspect they may have been a little shy, the short strikes were happening to all of us.
Squidder did well to land so many in a short period, but for myself i had hundreds of strikes over the weekend that missed the lure and im sure many others did too, when they are "on" you just keep popping and they hook themselves.
Id love to meet up down there sometime and have another poppering session with you mate.

Marty, thats bad news about the lost PX's mate!!!!!!
I had a massive strike on Saturday that didnt hookup too, its probably the biggest surface strike ive experienced and its left me wondering.
We will definately be seeing each other at Durras mate, its come on in a big way already so it is shaping up to be a ripper of a summer.
I often think how lucky i am to have had the oppotunity to move down here, its something i always wanted to do and still have to pinch myself sometimes to make sure its no dream :lol: loving it here mate.

Mal, it was a pleasure to finally meet you, and look forward to meeting up again for a fish.
When you get that light combo, it would be great to see you down at Durras again 

A few photo's

36cm bream









35cm bream









A few yakkers 









Justcruisin32 fishing the flats









58cm Flathead


















Pescado with a very nice whiting


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All, Great weekend on the lake, thanks to all concerned and Davey G for his help.

Friday arvo started terrific 3rd cast over the flats and I bring a little 28cm whiting on board, thinking there would be plenty more I released the first fish of the weekend for luck. But that was it for the arvo, couple of beers that night and off to bed for an early start.

Saturday morning I hit the water around 6am, there was a bit of surface action around as I joined the group on the flats, cast into the swirls and a very sad and strange PB for me, mullet on popper :shock:










continued up the lake following the locals taking a short cut on the way.










seemed like Craig and Squidder had the placed wired, but after a couple of popper switches I found the right coloured px45 and a nice 35cm whiting joined me.










Ended up getting around eight whiting with only two big enough to be bothered keeping. But just when we thought the weird popper fish had ended along comes another PB my first Garfish on popper no less.










I headed in for lunch with the better half, pan fried whiting mmmmm. Then I headed back out for an arvo session of bad luck. Crossed paths with squidder on the way back in the water in front of him erupted. So I loaded up a 50mm bevy pop in shiny silver to mimic a mullet. Around the next corner it worked on a large flatty. Bad luck stepped in an the trebles gave way. Replaced the trebles and the water erupted again down the lake a bit, full steam ahead towards the boil and launched the bevvy pop into the mix where it was quickly inhaled and then gone. Large tailor hitting the mullet bugger'em.

Nothing else that arvo and headed back for a clean up before the pizza night, up on the bank some locals came around to check the yak out.










to be continued


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

A short summary would read something like *this*,

About 18 - 20 participants all catching good fish ( Sans me, *go Claire*! ) and enjoying good company. Saturday we owned the boat ramp most of the day ( Not a soul on the water ) and after a misty morning Durras commenced firing. Everyone did a great job figuring out the system with *Patwah*, *Dustin*, *Craig* and *Jason* notable standouts ( Sans me, *go Claire*! ). A massive feed of *17 pizzas / 7 Garlic Breads* was the table of fare for dinner Saturday, thanks to *AKFF* and *Davey G* for his edible donation ( Also thanks to Jason the *'Pizza Donkey'* ). Sunday's yaks at dawn revealed a warmer morning with a strong Bream population with the occasional upgraded comp entry ( Mainly *Caught2's 39.5cm Whiting*, *Pescado's 38cm Whiting *and *Scleburne's 53cm Cuda *).

Farewell gathering was fun with prizes and back slapping to boot, many thanks to *AKFF*, *Davey G*, *Arpie*, *Craig450*, *Coffee Guru *and* Yak Fisher *for the more than generous support. Many species turned on a show with some more prevelant than others, some crazy fish activity was recorded over the weekend signaling a promising future to the summer months ( Must be a few BIG fish chowing down right now ). Great to see such a good turn out for a South Coast event, props to Justcruisin and Arpie for making the 6hr trek down )... Unlike previous events in this region the weather was almost *immaculate*!

*Some photo teases ( More to come ) :*


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The pizza night was great, plenty of food and tall stories all round, Sunday morning and I only had a short time on the water before we had to check out. Headed around the corner around 5:40 and squidder was working the flat with Ado disappearing around the next bend. We worked up reasonable quickly to the area all the action happened the day before. It was pretty quite with the sun coming up across the lake.










Chris joined us and we saw Ado over in another bay and headed over. I started working the shoreline and a huge bream followed my px out struck hard my leader popped and the gun lure from the day before disappears. Bugger
After a quick tantrum I tied another PX and a drift later landed a nice 30cm bream that gave me a bit of curry circling the yak before I landed him










As the drift continued the flats got deeper and the snags were looking really good, so out came the trusty SX40 and in he went, boom absolutely smashed and another treble went begging  not my weekend. I continued on an started another drift down the bank to land a HUGE 4cm bream :lol:. But it wasn't long before another 30cm bream joined me and another. Then the SX gets smashed again but I get him out of the snag quick enough before he wipes me and a nice 36cm bream joined me. Damn these fish were Fat and feisty going harder than any bream of this size I had caught before.










At that point I had to call it a day and head for home. But a great weekend was had.










Cheers Dave


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow..looks like a great spot guys and some quality fish, well done to all


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hey everyone

thanks for organising a great trip, most of all thanks to Craig450, Paffoh, Davey G and the other AKFF members.
it was really good to finally meet some other Akff members

Day 1 Friday around 5 launched from the boat ramp and could see other kayaks in the distance. Since this was my first time at Durras lake starting trolling until i realised how shallow parts of the lake was and that there was the weed refered to as snot weed everywhere mading it exremely difficult to troll. paddled up towards everyone else and changed to a popper and manage to catch my first whiting on popper after a million and one casts.

Day 2 Saturday launched the yak at 6 was quiet for a few hours untill i peddled up to where craig450 and squidder, they seem to make popping look easing with Squidder catching one after the other at one stage. After casting and casting finally started to get follow after follows and near misses and managed 2 whiting the biggest just reaching 28cm and a PB garfish of 31cm. also caught a few flatties the biggest around 45cm.



















Day 3 Sunday launched at 6 paddled near ramp caught a few tailor around 23cm and a leatherjacket, packed up camp and checked out at 8 got back in the water around 8:30 and fished until 12:00 managing to catch a few small bream biggest around 28cm and a small mullet.





































overal it was a really good trip

to be continued


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done everyone! Great to read your reports - really puts Durras on the map!  For Canberra-based AKFFers, you'll be pleased to know that I put in an appearance on LBG on Sunday morning (I had to work the rest of the weekend  ) thinking that, with all of you at Durras, there'll be plenty of yellas just for me - but, once again, no yella for revo.  So, they're still waiting for you when you get back!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Seems as though you all did better there - I only managed pest sized redfin on LBG.

Hopefully next time

Cheers

Dave


----------



## powerslave (Sep 29, 2008)

Apologizes from me too both my kids and my wife were sick so had to attend to the duties at home,, looks like a great weekend i hope that i can make the next,, didn't even have a chance to go down the LBG so no reports at all,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great stuff guys and girls. Looks like a good weekend was had by all, and glad to see that you've broken the AKFF 'Bad Weather' curse that has plagued most of our previous get togethers.

How about some names to go with the faces in the group shots?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

First of all, a massive thanks goes out to Craig (for organising the event, spending his hard earned on prizes and for letting me crash at his pad), Paffoh (for the coffee and his fine presenting skills), Arpie for donating the "blower" and other goodies, Yak Fishing magazine for getting onboard, and to AKFF and Davey G for supplying the pizza on sat nite. The trip was really something special to be a part of, and getting a few fish in great company was just a bonus.

Day1 - I didn't get down till 9.30 sat morning - saw Squidder paddling back to clean his catch of stonker whiting :shock: :shock: and thought I was going to be in for a great session. As it turned out, very tough going, plenty of small tailor making things annoying during the hotter part of the day. Did score 2 small mullet on poppers tho which was a first. ;-) Finally found a bank early afternoon that produced a few fish and gave this a going over with Craig, Adrian, Paff, Claire and Kim nearby. Some nice whiting came to the party finally on a storm popper, and a 33 to the fork bream that really went hard in the shallows on 1lb string. Also memorable was a nice lizard that nailed a wriggler right beside the yak, only to have my leader loop pull through the jighead&#8230;.what the???!!









After this I sort of lost track of time (might have been the beers that id started consuming between spots   ;-) ) but fished a few bays on the way back to the ramp that produced a couple more whiting each. Chased some crazy surface action for a while, seeing schools of small tailor leaping free of the water with a terrified look on their face, then just getting churned in big balls of foam. Back to the ramp at 7ish, nearly 10 hours on the water, burnt to a crisp. Couple more beers and some pizza, catchup with everyone and talks of said bustups had us all keen for the next morning.

Day 2 - out there at 6, misty, Craig gets a solid hit on his first cast of the day, its looking good. Nothing from then on (for me anyway), finally got a 38cm whiting after about 1000 more casts and a good size gar who attacked my storm popper. Got a gnarly wind knot losing 30m of braid, pulled hooks on a couple, jigged for some lizards but the snot weed made things difficult. Back to the ramp for final presentation and hoorays at around 12. Shocker all round but better than being at work ;-)

Some other highlights:
1. Massive surface bustups and small tailor getting marauded by an unknown predator (had to be a JEWIE ;-) :lol: )
2. Dave (justcrusin) doing his nana over a lost bream and px....i could hear you in the other arm of the lake mate lol
3. Ado getting his first of many whiting off the surface, onya Adrian!!
4. Paddling out in the early morning mist with craig-four-fiddy on sunday..
5. The shocking state of Squidder's fish-n-dive, seriously needs some TLC jason :lol: 
6. Roberta's kitted out Hobie Sport - that thing is a weapon!
6. Putting faces to many names and reports that ive read on the forum, always good to meet new people, catch up with others and generally talk shop and have some laughs with other keen fishos!

Cheers all, couple more photos, bit slack with the camera over the weekend..


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

What a great few days, catching up with some old friends, making some new friends and catching a few fish to boot.  

*Mega* kudos to Craig450 and Paff (and Claire) for all their organizational efforts, and to DaveyG/Roberta/Paff/Craig/AKFF for prize donations and pizza. The weekend had a fantastic and friendly vibe and everyone who helped organise it should be well pleased with themselves ;-) 

Like all good fishing trips, it started with a session on the inkers. 8) I caught 4/lost 2 on Friday afternoon at Squiddly spot x, and failed to get Scleburne onto his first squid - sorry Scott, next time mate. The squid were flash fried for dinner that evening, magnificent! 










Saturday morning dawned foggy and cool. Craig, Josh and I were first on the water. I managed a reasonable tailor on the orange Hopper Popper, then my first whiting not long after. Then it went quiet as we searched the system for fish.

























It was great to see Durras full of yak fishers!!









After a few hours of prospecting I had a very lucky 25 minutes, as I found a school of cooperative and hungry fish which allowed me to land around 10 whiting from 25-36cm in quick time. This exhausted my mojo however, and I struggled royally for the rest of the weekend  , only landing a few more tailor and small whiting, missing hundreds of hits, and failing to complete Sunday's aim of a big gar on a popper (maybe next weekend!). I did see some 30cm mullet getting chased by something MUCH bigger, and some crazy surface boils, so I am keen to keep hitting Durras for the next few weeks .









Thanks Paff and Claire for organizing such sweet accommodation (a lovely house set in the bush about 5 mins drive from Sth Durras boat ramp). On Saturday afternoon, while Paff enjoyed his compulsory "nanna nap" Claire and I fed some friendly kangaroos&#8230;&#8230;..and participated in some shenannigans, I'll let the photos speak for themselves. Sorry Paff, I couldn't help myself!! :lol: 

















I also witnessed something bloody strange and unusual, after our morning session on Sunday, Chris (Pescado) had his kayak in the shallows, and was pouring water over it and scrubbing off the sand and slime, had me mightily confused I must say, I think he called it 'washing the kayak' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Fantastic weekend socially, shame about my fishing effort hey  .It was good to meet a heap of you and catch up with some others. Cheers to Craig,Paff and Davey for doing the hard yards. It was a cracker of a weekend.

We still need to see Scotty's sunday trolling effort in photo form, that was my favourite catch of the weekend for sure.

I'll see some of you canberrans on the water a bit more frequently now the weather has warmed up. ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

your pics aren't working Jase, although I don't know if I want to see the kangaroo one in a larger size. :?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

koich said:


> your pics aren't working Jase, although I don't know if I want to see the kangaroo one in a larger size. :?


fixed it for ya jase..


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been remiss so far in not contributing to this excellent adventure write-up. For now I just want to say a HUGE thanks to Davey G for the AKFF food sponsorship (and for being a hero generally), for Paff and his marvellous MC'ing and the Coffee Guru for the drinks and take home packs of caffiene, Craig450 for his donations of time, effort, hard earned for prizes, poppering tips and for generally being such a damn fine fellow, and to Squidder and Pescado for assisting me to become the fisherman that I always knew lurked within. It's so great that people in this forum share their best spots and expertise rather than holding their fishing lures close to their chests.

I will write up a report, and it will be too long as always, but it will just have to wait until work and household commitments subside.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Davey G said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > your pics aren't working Jase, although I don't know if I want to see the kangaroo one in a larger size. :?
> ...


That's the censored roo photo, there is one that's kind of well.... disturbing.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> 2. Dave (justcrusin) doing his nana over a lost bream and px....i could hear you in the other arm of the lake mate lol


Glad to be of service, at least the PX didn't go in vain, It provide some entertainment :lol: :lol:

Cheers dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ2TgNsAACzfgAAQYKcACKGuEAA//9/wMAE5IRFNtSbSYKeUY1AGgHpBgBk00GQwQ0xGjA1T9BAiehTbU01DRoNqPURDoJmze4jrTjbx8Y7Q4lHdJiCTsVUN4gFPdIEv43o4CzEV+cxOjI16Hh2xTt6Y0bzNDqrHXn7bDsXBNxOThXdBTKq+opeYxObkqTTt7+AlOeQRDGo1mU2yvbEKEr0L9Y+kbY8o5aHPAtKPoYpkxmcdsLoXItZEEWJXMbgaEJVY8xXkYjpaOGQx4zGInlTPSVUWeBhJ06zk35CEwyrExcoUZnrZmgA4JsMnukYiB4rAEWTjPP+6Y8pjXBWqMlBCEG4QQMWHl1Xrpor9r4XzggMKIobfn02EpbIwkAhAqMLaZOOQe0sXHci9b8BhzN+BfxdyRThQkA2TgNs=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Davey G said:


> fixed it for ya jase..


Cheers Davey  Your provision of pizza cash and a lot of the prizes amazed us all, it was greatly appreciated and you are owed many beers 



koich said:


> That's the censored roo photo, there is one that's kind of well.... disturbing.


Yeah, I left that one out, it didn't translate so well from tiny camera screen to the big screen ;-)



redphoenix said:


> family emergency in Melbourne made things difficult


Hope all is well mate ;-) Sorry I couldn't catch up the other week down the coast, I had a bit of a Canberra emergency I had to race back for. Will be in touch soon about a potential visit northwards, will keep you posted


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Cheers Davey  Your provision of pizza cash and a lot of the prizes amazed us all, it was greatly appreciated and you are owed many beers


You guys have singled me out a few times for thanks, and I'm glad that the goodies were welcomed. However I'd like to make it known publicly that the prizes and cash for pizzas etc were provided on behalf of all the AKFF mod team and came out of the AKFF kitty/prize stash. I'm merely the AKFF squirrel that holds and distributes all the AKFF nuts..

Hmmmm that sounds wrong doesn't it.

However I'll gladly drink all your beer 'on behalf of the AKFF mod team' next time we catch up... 8)


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I have uploaded my story and photo's on the front page.

Here are some more photo's:

















Calm sea's for a calm launch. The small waves did have me rolled out on the way back in. I Blame Ado and his "lean into it" advice.. as I certainly leaned ... and then I certainly was in it!








Don't you all get sick of looking at sunrises/sunset photo's? 








Not sure exactly what I am thinking in this shot... But its the best one of the cuda when I caught it! all the others I am grinning like a loon anyway!








Three moss revo's and mine isn't even in the shot!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

scleburne said:


> Three moss revo's and mine isn't even in the shot!!


And i didnt even bring mine :lol: :lol:

Nice photos Scott


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Some great reports there guys and girls, Pitty I had so much on over the weekend would have loved to have been there.

Sounds like a great weekend.

Swampy


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

wow awesome trip!!!!

squidder...... is that mojo that covers yr yak or dirt? lol and i thought mine was dirty with some sand in it!!!!!


----------



## buddahbelly (Mar 18, 2008)

A big thanks to all, i'm sorry I didn't get to meet more of you. 
Was good to catch with marty, and meet Darren and Roberta.



















Looking forward to the next outing

Phi


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Davey G said:


> How about some names to go with the faces in the group shots?


From left to right:
Mal.com, Craig450, Squidder, Pescado, Caught2, Ado(hiding behind the blackboard), Scleburne, Arpie, Kyles, Jon and Koich










Paff, wheres the pic with you in it mate?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm still awaiting some time to add my report to others, but I've managed to throw together a sequence of Profishional securing the second largest fish of the weekend, a 63cm flathead, (he caught the largest the afternoon before at 64cm).










































More to come later....


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Thats awesome Ado, dustin would be stoked with that!

Look forward to the report mate, no doubt it will be entertaining  

Oh, and squidder, maybe some steel wool and a bottle of bleach would do the trick re cleaning ;-)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> Oh, and squidder, maybe some steel wool and a bottle of bleach would do the trick re cleaning ;-)


Clean yaks are gay, it looks like a battle ship Chris, it shows how many fish have been caught on it :lol:

Dont do it Jase, more blood and Squid ink i reckon is what it needs!!!! 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQDAS9wAACjfgAAQUKeACgATkIo/7/6gMADEsNTI0p5TJ6amnqYZI0aNpA1T0JlP00o9R7VGEekDI9QJVNqBpoAAAAAy8jV9eJmYyeWXm0LpnppU0YwNLVZsJ229eEEWts3OluLhQTg+DDqGp8cpZDMUI6TTRijBTPBY7kvzhrX8PEALHoOwJrrq3RJsi6XvjnasWcOpWSah8DKzpxZM0rqtF1GWxWZLZwYIUDYTbeb35BFpzQ2QzlEwpoAZS4JLuR42DrEoi6b7kQeH7cXiFkJWx6Mk4OLsaikaEYgMU2HylCVrQFjE/F3JFOFCQAMBL3A=


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Arpie,

Can you elaborate on your 'trusty hooter'?

Sounds like I could use one of these myself at times.......


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey dudes,
Totally bummed out that I missed the weekend (got back from Perth with wifey late Saturday night - had best mates wedding on Sunday).
Glad to see there was plenty of action in the lake - hopefully the warming weather, increased fish activity and a general high level of enthusiasm will see another South Coast bash happening sooner rather than later! Looking forward to meeting you guys (especially after the kind comments given in that off topic post of mine).
Anyway, glad you bastards all had a great time...wish I'd been there.!!
Cheers,
Smeg ;-)


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Roberta donated a horn for the prizes - Thanks heaps Arpie! 

One thing to remember when blowing on this horn is that the sound end it right next to your ear!
Holding your hands in the right way helps from deafening yourself.


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats to all on a top weekend.

Friday was good to me 64cm flattie and a couple smaller ones, young fella realy pissed he didn't catch it, snot weed kept fouling up his lure makeing it pretty tough for him. cracked it all the way back to the ramp, cast his lure from the bank the whole time I packed up, then balled all the way home in the car. Yep 5 years old and loves tossing a lure as much as dad.

Saturday morning saw the young fella waking up before the alarm, promise of bedtime stories and a new packet of lures got me out the door alone with mum wiping away tears.

On the water not long After Craig and some others fishing pretty ordinary a few 35 flatties and a couple just over 40. Late morning managed a 63cm flattie, much thanks to Ado for photo sequence top stuff. Caught up with Craig and some others and tried for whiting on poppers, plenty of follows one good strike but no hookups, they were onto us I reckon.

Good company and commical conversation for lunch then back on the water for a more flatties, totaled 22 fish for the fri. sat. being a local I can report this is pretty ordinary for durras with 30+ sessions quite common on the lizards.

Sorry for taking off without saying see ya Craig but had to pick up pressies for daughters b'day on sunday. Missed coming back for pizza as five jettie rats hassled dad into going fishing, some trevs and leatherjacket coming un done, happy kids.

Great weekend mate.

Catch Ya on a Plastic

Profishional. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

arpie said:


> Hi Bart
> 
> Here is the 'now famous' Hooter/fog horn - you can get them from Kmart for about $7 & it is a terrific investment for all yakkers. You could even use it to let others know when there are fish on :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Roberta,

I must go to K-Mart and get one of these.......not only good on the water but potentially a lot of fun for scaring the daylights out of unsuspecting ppl! 

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

G'Day All,

This was my first meet, greet & fish with the forum. I was unable to fish on Saturday due to work, but managed to talk to a few of Saturday's fishers as I work in the above mentioned tackle store (Charlie's). On the water by 7.30ish on sunday just after Kim and Roberta put in. Fished with Kyles for about an hour with both of us landing a whiting each, mine about 30cm. I released mine as the day was still young, and I had no cooler bag to keep the fish in prime condition. I cruised up to the first arm where everyone else was working and landed my 2nd whiting, 32cm, out of 3 inches of water it hit like a freight train!! After chatting with Craig, Kim and Roberta I moved to a flat that Kim had just fished, spotting plenty of whiting but having no success on. I managed my best fish for the day on the first cast (35cm whiting) much to Kim's suprise/shock/disgust!! Sorry Kim ;-) . my last fish was my smallest for the day a 23cm whiting. All were caught on a 65mm Gobo popper (put out by owner), it has a very loud internal rattle that i think helps draw some savage strikes.

I had an absolute great day, the company and weather could not have been better, and am looking forward to catching up with you all in the future for a fish.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Gday Nick, 
Im glad you made it out on the Sunday mate, it was a perfect day to be on the water  
The Gobo poppers are great, it was the first popper i ever caught a fish with, and a nice weight for extra long casts.
Lately ive been doing really well with a clear Daiwa Shiranui (that i bought from your place obviously :lol: )

Looking forward to catching up for another fish soon


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Dustin,
No worries mate, i knew you had commitments to attend to so figured you had to leave in a hurry, im sure we will meet up again soon.
I have never seen a young fella SO keen to fish mate, i love it!!! he was dead set pissed that he had to leave without a fish!! :lol: 
Great flatties on the weekend for you mate, and love the pics that Ado took.

BTW, i have a prize for you for biggest flatty mate, ill give it to you on our next trip out 8)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I actually wrote up a trip report the other night over a two hour period .... then lost it by clicking on a PM just before I submitted it.      .

I'll try again tonight, submitting a half a day at a time to fit in more pics 8) . I'll see how many of you I can glorify.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I had to await the conclusion of dog training before I could head down Friday afternoon (all my recent adventures have been dog delayed, hmmmmmm). I was hoping to get to the ramp by 5pm, but buying a can of Mother at the Braidwood baked goods did little to help me fly (perhaps it should have been Red Bull). A combination of the usual Friday afternoon Canberra crawl to the coast, the last weekend of school holidays, and a hippie mobile roadblock down the Clyde put paid to such optimism. I arrived at the Lakesea caravan park at 5:30, and the ramp just before 6pm. There I met Jon, with a yak bigger than his car. Not surprisingly, he beat me onto the water.

We started cruising upstream through the kayak dotted waters of the inlet. A started by trolling up snot weed to confirm the relegation of diving lures to the tackle box for the entire weekend. I passed a person poppering in the shallows (I'm not sure who that was now), before heading up towards the first lake opening; the scene of my PB Flathead from a week ago. I met Frofishional with his young son, already stricken by the sinking feeling that the finishing of a fishing session brings. Doughnuts aren't always so tasty.

Further upstream I could see surface expertise aplenty, with skipping poppers spurting their way in all directions around. Soon one specialist parted company with the tribe and headed my way. I recognised the welcoming smile of Craig450, the host with the most. He kindly gave me the first of many lessons in popper blurping, and managed a blind hookup while looking at me.

I broke out my newly acquired px45, which Craig said was perfect for the job. However, I soon realised that these micro-poppers weighed as much as an anorexic gnat filled with helium. My 8lb braid and 10lb leader was like a cable by comparison to Craig's 1lb braid and 4lb leader. His casts sailed a mile, while mine nose-dived a little more than 15m away. I still managed a hookup to a monster 18cm Tailor; my first fish, other than Bass, on a popper. Doughnut averted.

I switched to the heavier Bubblepop, which doubled my casting distance, but did nothing for my confidence. A few bow waves kept me interested until the light failed and I high-tailed it back to the ramp. I decided to trial my tried and once proven technique of trolling the Bubblepop as I went. It was smashed by something more sizeable than the flimsy flapper I got earlier, but the hooks pulled signalling me to pull out all stops to the ramp so as not to be run down by a renegade stink-boater.

Not a raging success, but not a complete failure either. Kayak fully rigged, lessons half learned, I was half heartedly interested in the supposed 5:30am start the next morning. My one man tent was a welcome cocoon by the time I'd cooked and consumed my steak sandwiches at 10:30pm. I was within 2 metres of my chained kayak and remained undisturbed by robbers or rain, to dream about big Flathead, burley Bream and flighty whiting awaiting tomorrow's adventures.

Ahhhh I love this sport.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I awoke at 5am, about two hours before I went to sleep. The towel wrapped thermos was surprisingly warm, and the highly caffeinated contents connected enough synapses to get dressed. The fully rigged kayak was unchained, and with a couple of rods and a mirage drive added, and the thermos stuck snugly in the cup holder, I was on my way. The only real trauma was putting the soggy neoprene boots over the soggy fibrepile socks. I tugged the rig over a couple of sharp hills, then down the tree-lined path to the ramp.

I really was surprised that other idiots decided to keep their word as well. I was even more surprised to be the first on the water. But this was short-lived when I realised my only Bubblepop had parted the tip of my rod en-route. After backtracking the track with my headlamp, and retrieving said Bubblepop, I took up my more customary position of paddling in everyone else's wake. I managed to meet and greet Squidder, who turned out to be even nicer in person than in his reports. If you ever get the chance to fish with Craig450 and Squidder, take it. Not only will you learn a lot about estuary fishing (and fishing on general) but you will be even more reminded of the best attributes of humanity. Two nicer fellows you could never hope to meet.










I really was intrigued by popper fishing, and put in a good two hours of dedicated blooping. I tossed my bubblepop at every boil, bow wave and bubble I could find. It was only the day after that I realised I was tossing plastic at mullet (the carp of the sea). Others actually managed a few mullet on poppers, but my technique fell short of getting a tailor. At least most of the others seemed to be having little more success.

I passed Profishional, quietly going about his business, ne'er a popper in sight. I expected the same response that I'd got from everyone else, but instead he said he'd caught about six flathead up to about 45cm .... and he seemed disappointed. That was all the encouragement I needed. The Bubblepop was retired, and the go-to gulp sandworm (camo) was delicately extracted from its smelly home. I flicked my way down an area that was relatively deep (more than a metre) and relatively free of snot weed (you could still see some of the worm after each retrieve). For the next hour I was courted with nibbles from what I expect were dollar sized bream.

I drifted towards Scleburne, who'd done reasonably well getting entertained by Tailor. Just as I was about to tell him of my woes, they disappeared post haste. The telltale head kick of a flathead raised my hopes and pulse rate. At around 40cm, it wasn't a large specimen, but more worthy than a mere doughnut averter.










I drifted back the other way, landing another undersized Flatty. I felt relaxed enough to forgo fishing and take a few photos. Profishional was a likely candidate as he showed off by standing up on his Outfitter and sight casting to the gravel patches around him. I snapped a shot, and then he snapped back his rod, with a whoop and a tight line. "This one's over 60" he cried, and I've only got 4lb leader. I pedalled closer, snapping photos as I went, and managed to capture the entire fight and release on film. A few of these shots can be found earlier in this thread, but here are a couple more.


















I had no more luck with the Flathead, nor the Bubblepop that I trolled back to the ramp. The ramp was a mass of plastic boats and tall tales when I arrived for lunch at 10am! 10am? I'd already been on the water for more than 4 hours, and there was still a full day ahead. Paffoh and Claire arrived to dazzle the throng with tales (and even evidence) of monster flounder. There was much rejoicing.










Patwah seemed to have done well in the yet to be flogged entrance end of the inlet. Although blocked, the eastern extremity seemed very fishy, but just hadn't lived up to expectations. That was until Patwah bedazzled the monsters of the deep with carefully presented fake food. The result was 6 Flathead in an hour of frenzied activity (or so he said as he cunningly kept none for evidence). This was too much to resist, so I snuck off with Scleburne to steal his thunder. But Patwah took his mojo with him, and we were left to wonder what could have been, and what would be in an afternoon that was still an hour away from arriving.

But that's the next instalment....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

arpie said:


> I was too tired to push (where have I heard that term before???)


Hillarious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

arpie said:


> So if I am to crack the whiting phenomonen (that should be in the spelling bee!) I need to lower my 3lb braid to 1lb!! :shock: Aaaaagh!!! It will be like spiders web! I get enough stuffups on the 3lb already!
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> Roberta


Not at all Roberta, i use 3 different combo's for surface luring, a 1lb setup, and a 3 and 4lb setup.
The 4lb is actually my preferred setup, just incase a BIG flattie grabs the popper, i wouldnt want to play the fish out too much so i can release the fish in prime condition
I use the 1lb combo for casting the ultra light lures, just for extra distance


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

A lunch of Sausages scorched the night before, cheese and bacon rolls from Braidwood and Red Bull from the Coffee Guru (thanks Mr Guru), and the Saturday afternoon session was underway.










Patwah joined me as we headed upstream. We started at the entrance to the first lake, then tossed soft plastics at every bit of weed free sand all the way the western lake entrances. Nada!

From the lakes' entrance it was difficult to tell where to head next. There were square kilometres of fishable water, none seeming any more or less fishy than the next. There were yakkers everywhere, but few letting on to any real action. Craig450, however, lacked onto a monster.










Patwah and I were on the verge of disheartened (we weren't there yet but we could see it just over the horizon). I picked out a spot that looked like it was worthy, right at the junction of the lakes. I made a bee line for it, slipped into stealth mode in the 1.5m depths, and cast my trusty Gulp Camo worm (now waterlogged and scentless) at a random location in the sandy channel. Two quick flicks and it was attacked. Two things were immediately obvious, it was a Flathead, and it was sizeable. This was more like it, I thought. This translated to a whoop or two to everyone around me that would listen. But my joy was short-lived as the line and my jaw went slack. Gee willakers, I said (or something similar) and wound in the worm to have another cast. Then I saw a life support system for a mouth come charging out of the depths. It was actually a little frightening seeing a big Flathead in full attack mode (OK I'm easily frightened), but my reflexes instituted an override to my conscious mind and my right hand stopped winding. I couldn't believe my eyes as in slow motion, the mouth covered the worm and turned to run. A twitch of the rod tip and I was on again, the same Flathead hooked a second time in 10 seconds. That's a reptilian brain for you (yes I'm talking about the fish).

I wasn't letting it off the hook (so to speak) this time. I loosened the drag slightly, and let it run its merry way around me. I could see it was lip hooked so I wasn't too concerned at getting bitten off. I was still a-quiver with adrenaline as I reached for the Environet. The net has a large mouth, but it almost wasn't big enough. I was definitely the biggest Flathead I'd ever caught (in any sort of fishing) and it seemed to be near Profishional's monster of the morning. But once it was in the net, I was at a loss as to what to do next. It certainly wasn't going to be draped across my lap for a measure (too many treasures down there), and trying to get it into the front hatch was asking for trouble. I managed to fight my way through the adrenaline fog for long enough to head to shore.

Patwah kindly came with me for moral support, as a witness should a stat dec be required, and to take photos. A quick measure showed him (her?) to be 62cm, just shy of Profishional's. But it was still a 60+ Flathead, and a PB by 10cm. A few quick photos, and she was revived and released. She cruised off a couple of metres and stopped. This worried me, so I followed her, and she swam off with gusto. Few!


















Patwah and I proceeded to flog the sandy channel for the next hour or so. I got three more, two undersized and one just under 40cm. This would have made a nice companion fish to my one that morning, but I cleverly dropped him overboard trying to get him into the front hatch bucket. That's the second Flathead I've lost in this manner. You'd think I'd learn. Patwah was also doing well, boating quite a few undersized flathead until it all went quiet.

Meanwhile, Craig 450 and Pescado were drifting in one area for a suspiciously long period of time. I had to investigate. Sure enough, they were nailing whiting with precision popping. I think Craig said he had a dozen or so, but suspected he'd made many thousands of casts that do to do so. Pescado had a few less, but also had some nice bream. I kept my distance so as not to dilute their mojo, and watched their artwork. I drifted the deeper water hoping for more flathead. After pedalling back, I realised there was a sharp drop-off from 0.5m to 2m. I drifted over the drop-off and cast along it. Whack! It was another good flathead, but it was snaking towards me, so it was hard to tell exactly how big it was. That changed when it got to the kayak and just kept going ..... and going. Line peeled off the drag and then ping! It snapped the 10lb Vanish. It was definitely a bigger Flathead again. Then again it could have been a Jewfish, as all that are lost seem to be.

Meanwhile Craig450 and Pescado were continuing to be entertained by surface action aplenty. Pescado got a face full as a Flathead attacked his popper right next to the yak. Soon after he got another good hit, and tentatively played what he thought was another Flathead on his 1lb braid (1lb!, I didn't even know such craziness existed). Much of what he was fighting turned out to be weed, but he still managed to find a good sized bream once he peeled the vegetables away.










Craig450 bid his goodbyes. I tried a lot more drifts over the alluring drop-off but to no avail. After 11 hours on the water, I decided I'd had enough (a rare event). Pescado told Craig that he'd have one last cast before meeting him back at the ramp. He arrived 4 hours later.

What a day. What great company. What a great place, and an even greater ambiance. I had time to drag my Adventure back to camp and away from the adventure for long enough to have a shower. Then free pizza (thanks AKFF) and a free beer (thanks Craig).

Bring on Sunday!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It was the final instalment of an already memorable weekend. Sunday was another day (you think), but it was mighty tempting to once again chase the bruiser flathead that seemed to make this system their own. But that wasn't why we were here. This was meant to be a surface lure spectacular. But for me it had been popper pathos. So today I had to give it a decent shot, or I would have felt like the wannabee I always knew I was. Besides, Craig450 and Pescado had WAY too much fun on Saturday afternoon to not try to steal some of their thunder.

I started by stealing their spot. Although I had to break camp before dragging the Adventure to the ramp, I still managed to be one of the first. I was on the water by 6:30am, and had stolen the march on the prime popper position. There was a small amount of surface action, but the breeze was from the north, creating a different drift to the one that rewarded the popper brothers the previous afternoon. So I drifted parallel to the dropoff rather than over it, casting my Bubblepop an impressive distance with the wind at my back and a bit of weight on my side. But apart from a few bow waves, and an impressive sunrise, there was little to stimulate my confidence.










After half an hour or so, and with the specialists arriving, it was time to take a risk. Out came the px45, and down went the casting distance. The first cast was across the wind, restricting the flight to maybe 15m. But there was a boil the moment the prawn mimic hit the water. I skipped it towards me, and a bow wave made my heart stop. But my hearing the words of the popper Jedi, Yoda450, replay in my mind, I sped up the retrieve rather than pause it. The lure disappeared in a boil, and the 1500 Sedona sang that sweet song. Pescado arrived just in time to witness my triumph, a 34cm whiting on a popper. I may not be a surface specialist, but I had popped my cherry.










I worked the area for another hour or two, with some interest, but no success. But I was honing my px45 skipping skills, creating that perfect forward spurt that was apparently so vital, and the walking the dog action that was meant to be irresistible. I was learning a whole new vocabulary. But the flogging I gave that set of flats was enough to prove the non-existence of the scaly creatures. It was time for a change of scenery.










I headed towards Arpie, who had taken up residence in the area that was the scene of my Flathead triumph the previous afternoon. She was having great success with the flat ones, in numbers if not in size. I plied my newly acquired skills in the deeper channel, but with no luck. Even the specialists were having a quiet one. I tried something different, and drifted the desperately shallow weed and sand bank to the north. There was immediate success, and much rejoicing. It was another whiting, only 30cm but still a keeper. This brought a reaction from the madding crowd, and soon Pescado and Scleburne had joined me on the drift. We had complete sandbank coverage. None shall pass. Within minutes I had a third. This was beginning to seem easy.

Pescado then hooked into a bone headed monster. At 38cm it would have been a winner, except that Caught2 had upgraded to 39.5 just minutes before. It was still an impressive unit. It then went quiet for an hour or so, until I lucked upon another sizeable specimen.

It was nearing the lunchtime weigh in (or measure in to be more precise), so I worked my way the couple of km to the ramp. I had no more success, but it didn't matter. I was more than satisfied with my newly acquired skills. I had arrived at Durras a babe in the woods, and left it feeling like a kayak fisherman. I can't wait for summer down at Wagonga!

Thanks so much for the organisers (Craig450 and Paffoh), the sponsors (AKFF and the Coffee Guru), and the coaches (Craig450, Squidder and Pescado). Memories, photos and food on the table. Life's good (but addiction is a constant strain).


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Fantastic report Ado, i wish i had some of your writing skills mate.

Thanks for all the kind words.
Im glad you made it along to the trip, and very pleased that you did well with the surface lures.
Im too am very keen to spend some time at Wagonga, hopefully we can organise a day out there in the near future.

Thanks again to everyone for coming along, it was a great weekend for me, and looking forward to another weekend trip soon.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah nice report Ado!

Just one thing, on the last of your Sunday post I am quite sure I didn't join you... Since I would have been 1 km offshore hooking up on my Barracuda at around that time!  I wasn't on the lake at all that day.

I personally cannot wait for the next AKFF get together I am able to attend. 

-Scottie C


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Good point Scott. Now I have to think who it was. Hmmmm.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It was either squidder,craig or dave. they were the only other ones apart from me up there, and I was trolling.

Roberta: No worries mate, I saw how long that walk was and it didn't look too comfortable.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

One was Craig, the other must have been Dave. Sorry mate


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ado, that is the best written series of trip reoprts I've ever read.
I bet the next get together down that way will be even more popular with prose like that.
It sounds like everyone had a great time - as will happen when people with common interests get together.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Ado that report had me cackling more than once  

Well done on the fish, the photos and the report....first rate ;-)


----------

